# Monitor - Gaming Tests, Extremsituationen?



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2007)

Wäre es ev. möglich bei euren Monitortests (ggf. online) ein paar BIlder von ein paar wirklich fiesen Szenerien zu erstellen, vom Schirm abfotografiert??

z.B. dunkle Stellen in Spielen/Filmen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. November 2007)

Gut, die Ausleuchtung des Monitors etc. wird objektiv bewertet und auch andere Punkte werden mit in die Wertung genommen. Was könnte uns ein visueller Beweis nahe bringen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Was könnte uns ein visueller Beweis nahe bringen?


Na, das es recht unterschiedlich ausfallen könnte und das einem als Gamer ein schneller Monitor nix bringt, wenn man nix sehen kann.

Da man als Mensch nur glaubt was man sieht...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2007)

Das lässt sich leider kaum sinnvoll fotografieren...


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das lässt sich leider kaum sinnvoll fotografieren...


Hab ich befürchtet und 'ne 'Objektive Bewertung' dürft auch nicht soo einfach sein...
Die Farbtreue kann man doch messen, oder?


Nehmt ihr in den nächsten Monitor Tests auch auch mal ein paar 'bessere' Schirme vor weil die Tests die ich in erinnerung hatte, da waren nur TNs vertreten...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2007)

Da sollte sich der Herr Fachredakteur äußern... Ich gebs ihm weiter


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hab ich befürchtet und 'ne 'Objektive Bewertung' dürft auch nicht soo einfach sein...
> Die Farbtreue kann man doch messen, oder?



Ich denke, dass es eine speziell dafür ausgelegte Kamera gibt, die mit einem Stativ vor die Flimmerkiste gestellt wird und die Werte dann auf 'nem Display oder so etwas in der Art abgelesen werden können. Das kenne ich zumindest von den klobigen CRTs. Wie das Messverfahren bei den LCDs aussieht, würde mich interessieren. Vielleicht erfahren wir in den zukünftigen PCGH-Ausgaben mehr


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2007)

Wär doch mal 'nen passendes Thema zu 'ner PCGH Spezialausgabe: Wer sind wir und was tun wir


----------



## OSI_Lars (12. November 2007)

> Nehmt ihr in den nächsten Monitor Tests auch auch mal ein paar 'bessere' Schirme vor weil die Tests die ich in erinnerung hatte, da waren nur TNs vertreten...



Im 24er-Test sind doch auch einige PVAs. Sobald wieder bessere Modelle, die auch spieletauglich sind, kommen, werden die natürlich sofort getestet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2007)

Wann kam der?
Hab hier nur 9/07 mit den 22ern...


----------



## Masher (12. November 2007)

11/07    mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2007)

Nein, war wirklich 9/07, hab eben bei einer wichtigen Tat nochmal nachgeschaut


----------

